# Weird engine noise on cold start



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Never heard any rattling on startup besides the usual diesel rattle the engines make. Is it coming from under the hood somewhere? When you let off the accelerator and the RPMs drop does the rattle come back? Is it completely gone when the engine warms up a bit?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

oreo382 said:


> I have a 2014 diesel that has a weird rattle,grind ??? wtf noise on cold (below 0C) the last 2 times I have started it.
> It lasts till I rev the engine a bit then is gone. I have a hard time describing it because I have never heard a noise like it
> and I've driven for 45 years.I wonder if any one else has had this happen?


Just record it with your phone and post it here.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

It is coming from the engine for sure.I don't have a phone to record with.It goes away when the rpm's drop after revving and is completely gone after that,just the usual diesel clatter.It sounds like the engine is spinning something that is loose like a bearing.I've read on the gas forum of starters not disengaging and I don't know what hat would sound like. I do know what a starter sounds like if you engage one while the engine is running and that is not the sound I'm hearing.I will try to borrow a phone and record it for you guys. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just drop it off and leave for a dealer to determine the issue. Great for all of us to hear, but this could be serious. It is under warranty so why wait?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> I have a 2014 diesel that has a weird rattle,grind ??? wtf noise on cold (below 0C) the last 2 times I have started it.
> It lasts till I rev the engine a bit then is gone. I have a hard time describing it because I have never heard a noise like it
> and I've driven for 45 years.I wonder if any one else has had this happen?


I know exactly what you're talking about. My car does it too. I've been meaning to ask the dealer to look at it when they do an oil change, but keep forgetting. It's been going on for me now for a while. I'm curious what you find out.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IIRC, mine made a sound on startup last winter that could be like what you're describing. It quit when it got warmer and never returned. It never sounded serious to me so I never bothered taking it in. I would be happy to listen to your sound clip and let you know if that's what I heard.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I get too scared to listen to my diesel when it's cold. She just sounds pissed off.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mine is garaged so she is pretty happy and not pissed off. When I had my 95 Mercedes I replaced all the glow plugs and one broke off, so it would start with just 5 of 6 glow plugs, she would smoke and all and vibrate pretty good for about 30 seconds, if plugged in it would start pretty well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When it's cold out, ours is definitely not quiet about letting us know she's less than thrilled - especially when you start to dip into the negatives. But it evens out shortly thereafter. 

Diesels are noisy in general, so the cold does not help that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> I have a 2014 diesel that has a weird rattle,grind ??? wtf noise on cold (below 0C) the last 2 times I have started it.
> It lasts till I rev the engine a bit then is gone. I have a hard time describing it because I have never heard a noise like it
> and I've driven for 45 years.I wonder if any one else has had this happen?




Hello, 
I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing these concerns. Have you set an appointment to have this concern diagnosed by your local certified Chevrolet dealership? If not, I can always assist with that. If you would like to proceed, please send your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your preferred dealership. We are always happy to help! 

Best,
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Since I last reported I have started the car a few times and no noise?? so taking to the dealer is pointless at this stage.I will have to wait and see if it comes back and is consistent. I wish I had an explanation, it was such a wierd and disturbing sound.
Thanks for the replies and chevy service offer.I will repost if this comes back and I find out what is going on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> Since I last reported I have started the car a few times and no noise?? so taking to the dealer is pointless at this stage.I will have to wait and see if it comes back and is consistent. I wish I had an explanation, it was such a wierd and disturbing sound.
> Thanks for the replies and chevy service offer.I will repost if this comes back and I find out what is going on.


The noise in mine disappeared 50,000 miles ago and never returned.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

oreo382 said:


> I wish I had an explanation, it was such a wierd and disturbing sound.


It's a diesel. They make strange noises from time to time. That's what happens when you squeeze the combustion mixture so much it explodes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> It's a diesel. They make strange noises from time to time. That's what happens when you squeeze the combustion mixture so much it explodes.


True, but the sound I heard sounded like an external sound, and I am guessing it's similar to what the OP posted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

oreo382 said:


> Since I last reported I have started the car a few times and no noise?? so taking to the dealer is pointless at this stage.I will have to wait and see if it comes back and is consistent. I wish I had an explanation, it was such a wierd and disturbing sound.
> Thanks for the replies and chevy service offer.I will repost if this comes back and I find out what is going on.


You're most welcome, oreo382. We're always happy to help! Be sure to keep us in the loop and contact us if additional assistance is needed.

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> True, but the sound I heard sounded like an external sound, and I am guessing it's similar to what the OP posted.


Yes that is the kind of noise, external,not the usual diesel clatter.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Hijacking the thread a bit. I get a weird, inconsistent, noise when the car is cold and shifting from 1st to 2nd. Best way to describe it is, like rapid tension release of a spring. More cartoonish like a clock coming apart and the springs and gears going off in every direction. It is not loud, but loud enough to be noticed. 2014 CTD 26k miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Hijacking the thread a bit. I get a weird, inconsistent, noise when the car is cold and shifting from 1st to 2nd. Best way to describe it is, like rapid tension release of a spring. More cartoonish like a clock coming apart and the springs and gears going off in every direction. It is not loud, but loud enough to be noticed. 2014 CTD 26k miles.


Hello JRB'sOilburningCruze,

We certainly understand your concerns towards this noise that you’ve encountered with your Cruze. We’d be glad to contact your servicing dealership to bring this to their attention if this is a route you’d like to take. Just private message us with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership should this interest you.

Thanks!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello JRB'sOilburningCruze,
> 
> We certainly understand your concerns towards this noise that you’ve encountered with your Cruze. We’d be glad to contact your servicing dealership to bring this to their attention if this is a route you’d like to take. Just private message us with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership should this interest you.
> 
> ...


Jasmine,

Really appreciate the follow up. I'll schedule a time with Ourisman Chevy of Bowie.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Jasmine,
> 
> Really appreciate the follow up. I'll schedule a time with Ourisman Chevy of Bowie.


Sounds good, JRB'sOilburningCruze! Please keep us in the loop regarding your service visit. We're only a private message away if additional assistance is needed. 

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Hijacking the thread a bit. I get a weird, inconsistent, noise when the car is cold and shifting from 1st to 2nd. Best way to describe it is, like rapid tension release of a spring. More cartoonish like a clock coming apart and the springs and gears going off in every direction. It is not loud, but loud enough to be noticed. 2014 CTD 26k miles.


Mine makes a noise sort of like this, but it's more on downshift than upshift. It's always done it since new.


----------



## Tlawson08 (Sep 27, 2018)

oreo382 said:


> I have a 2014 diesel that has a weird rattle,grind ??? wtf noise on cold (below 0C) the last 2 times I have started it.
> It lasts till I rev the engine a bit then is gone. I have a hard time describing it because I have never heard a noise like it
> and I've driven for 45 years.I wonder if any one else has had this happen?


I’m having the exact same sound on my 2014 gas Cruze...Did you ever determine the cause? My rattling noise is very inconsistent, but has recently started happening more on cold days with temperatures below 50 degrees. I think it’s getting worse though because it does have a faint rattle from time to time in higher temperatures. My symptoms are exactly the same as yours and the noise goes away shortly after revving the engine.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

My 2014 is doing something similar at startup when cold. It just has a whining sound but when you touch the accelerator it goes away. I'm assuming it's something on the accessory belt. I'm not worried about it because it goes away once warmed up and I plan on replacing the accessory belt and all the pulley's within the next year or two. I've had pulley freeze up while driving and losing your accessory belt while driving is not fun.


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

Mine also has a metal rattling sound near the front passenger side on cold start. After about 2-3 mins it goes away. I've got to get under it to swap some sensors next week and going to try and find what it is. It sounds like a metal plate or shield of some type loose and rattling. Once the engine heats up it goes away.


----------

